# Abo-Kosten?



## Sartanshexer (11. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi liebe warhammer profis ich bin noch ein warhammer anfänger und betreibe auch kein tabletop
ich selbst habe mich nur mit warhammer mark of chaos beschäftigt und muss sagen ich bin bereit weiter einzutauchen in die welt des Kriegshammers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also WARHAMMER online macht mich echt an und ich will es echt haben!!!!!
aber wenn s abonent kosten hatt hab ich so meine bedenken weil ich warhammer mit wow zusammen spielen würde und das kann ich nur wenn mir das geld reicht büdde büdde lasst die abo kosten weg!!!!


----------



## El Pistolero (11. November 2007)

das wird nicht passieren


----------



## Smaha (11. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> das wird nicht passieren


----------



## Myhordi (11. November 2007)

^^Wie soll das dan finanziert werden mt haufenwiese patches etc^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (11. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> das wird nicht passieren



/signed

Ich rechne mit 11,99&#8364;..


----------



## Briefklammer (11. November 2007)

wird bestimmt genau so viel wie WoW kosten oder vllt. ein bisschen billiger


----------



## jon_x (11. November 2007)

man könnte ja auch mal versuchen so ein spiel über werbung zu finanzieren, bei wow wären das 9millionenn spieler die täglich ein oder mehrmals werbung im zB ladebildschirm sehen, das ist mehr als die meisten Websites haben.
im Ladebildschirm einfach 3 Werbeblöcke einbaun.

Auf der Ofiziellen HP noch nen bischen werbung oder Ingame wenn man zB ein GM ticket Schreibt oder Macro schreibt, und bei anderen Optionen.
Zerstört nicht das RP da es nur in bereischen des spiels ist die eh nichts mit RP zu tun haben.


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2007)

Abgesehn davon dass Rpler in dem Spiel wohl eh nicht glücklich werden ist die Mehrheit der Spieler bisher dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurican (11. November 2007)

Sartanshexer schrieb:


> büdde büdde lasst die abo kosten weg!!!!



was sollen wir denn daran ändern? da musst dich schon an die entwickler wenden und ich denke dass du bei denen "wenig"(nichts) erreichst!


----------



## -Haihappen- (11. November 2007)

Also im Ladebildschirm z.B. hätte ich überhaupt nichts dagegen - im Gegenteil - so wird die Langeweile beim Laden sogar ein bisschen unterbunden. Und wenn ich dadurch ein paar Cent weniger zahlen muss - umso besser! Man könnte ja mit jedem Patch wieder neue Werbung reinbringen - und hey - ich könnte mir vorstellen das so ne Werbung im Ladebildschirm ordentlich was an Geld einbringt.

@Tikume: Congratulations zum 1.300 Beitrag =P


----------



## jon_x (11. November 2007)

vieleicht sind sie dagegen weil sie glauben das troz der werbung die abbo kosten gleich bleiben oder nur minimal veringert werden. 
Aber wenn die Abbo gebühren wegfallen oder auf sagen wir mal 5€ verringert werden gäbe es mit sicherheit viele die nichts dagegen hätten.
denn seien wir mal ehrlich 13€ ist nen ganzer haufen schotter wenn man als schüler nur Taschengeld bekommt.

mal abgesehen davon heulen viele spieler dauernd rumm ihnen gefällt jenes nicht und sie finden dieses auch beknackt und einen monat später ist ihr abbo trozdem noch bezahlt und sie farmen fleissig weiter.


----------



## -Haihappen- (11. November 2007)

Hmm jo stimmt schon - also ich habe nichts dagegen solange es mich im Spiel nicht stört - wie z.B. im Ladebalken oder das ich beim Fliegen oben rechts ein kleines Fenster mit Werbung sehe. Dafür will ich dann aber das die Kosten gesenkt werden - und wenn auch nur um einen Euro. Das Geld soll nicht für die Entwicklung draufgehen.


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Hätte auch nichts dagegen, solange ich es nicht permanent sehe.


----------



## Thip (11. November 2007)

Ich meine mal irgentwo gelesen zu haben das, die monatl. Abonenten Kosten nicht unter denen von DAoC liegen werden. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass diese so ca. bei 13-15€ liegen werden.

Thip


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Wird man ein Abonnement benötigen, um dieses Spiel zu spielen?
Ja. Angesichts der Kosten für die Entwicklung des Spiels, für die Unterhaltung eines Kundendienstsystems (sowohl im Spiel als auch per Telefon und E-Mail) und für die Schaffung neuer Inhalte ist das die einzige Möglichkeit für eine Firma, diese Kosten über monatliche Abonnementgebühren wieder hereinzuholen. Wenn ihr euch allerdings die monatlichen Kosten einmal anschaut, die von Spielern aufzubringen sind, damit sie rund um die Uhr spielen können (in aller Regel zwischen 10 und 16 US-Dollar), gibt es wohl wenige Unterhaltungsmöglichkeiten, die preiswerter zu haben sind. Im Grunde bekommt ihr für den Preis einer Kinoeintrittskarte ins Kino plus Getränks und einer kleinen Tüte Popcorn jeweils vier Wochen vollen Zugang zu einer Welt, die sich laufend verändert und weiter wächst (abzüglich kurzer Zwischenzeiten für die Serverwartung und für Softwareaktualisierungen).   

http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/community/faq/faq.php


----------



## AhLuuum (11. November 2007)

Oha. Zehn bis 16 Dollar sind zur Zeit 6,81 bzw. 10,90 Euro.


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Recht günstig wie ich finde.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (11. November 2007)

Ach so günstig bleibts nicht. Denk mal sie werden sich preislich an WoW orientieren.

Zum Thema Werbung in-game. Beim Fliegen hätt ich nicht nur nix dagegen. Ich bitte darum....


----------



## Felesur (12. November 2007)

Ich persönlich vermute mal das sie den Preis etwas unter den Kosten von WoW ansiedeln werden um es dadurch noch etwas attraktiver für Menschen ohne geregeltes Einkommen zumachen-sofern man Taschengeld nicht als Einkommen betrachtet.^^
Das die Kosten kommplett wegfallen oder durch Werbeeinnahmen finanziert werden halte ich für höchst unwarscheinlich.


----------



## Natureclaw (12. November 2007)

Um die Idee mit der Werbung aufzugreifen:

In Anarchy Online gab es in Hauptstädten (oder mindestens in der Stadt, die ich in meinen 4Stunden playtime hatte ^^) Reklametafeln, und dort wurde eben für Kinofilme oder anderes aus dem RL geworben. Das wäre z.B. eine gute Idee, dezent dies ins Spielgeschehen einzubauen.

Leider sehe ich da zwei Probleme

a) In einer Scifi Welt ist es realistischer und würde besser ins Geschehen auch tatsächlich passen (besonders neuartige Waren), als in einer Mittelalterlichen Fantasy Welt.

b) Speziell bei WoW und Blizzard wäre so etwas eher untypisch und würde den gesamten Blizzard-Games Charme kaputt machen (wenn überhaupt, ist Blizz ja eher für seine Easter Eggs und Parodien bekannt).
Wie es bei Warhammer und Entwickler aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.

Aber alles in allem fand ich die Idee ganz lustig ^^ (besonders da ich den kinofilm aus der Reklametafel nicht kannte und dachte, es wäre ingame Werbung. Bis ich einen Werbezettel davon gesehen hab xD )


----------



## Pente (12. November 2007)

Werbung ist ein sehr heikles Thema, nicht weil es die Nutzer stören könnte sondern weil es da nicht nur darum geht ein bestimmtes Produkt auf irgendeiner Werbefläche zu präsentieren die möglichst viele sehen.

Wenn man Werbung schaltet hat das immer auch viel mit Image zu tun und mit Zielgruppenpolitik, d.h. eine Firma die in einem MMO wirbt muss diese Spieler auch als Zielgruppe für ihr Produkt haben. Alles andere würde nicht in Relation zum finanziellen Aufwand für die Werbung stehen. Diese Werbeflächen wären gerade weil es soviele sehen sehr sehr teuer und da müssten dann schon große Firmen werben die hier evtl Gewinn / Absatz erkennen könnten durch diese Spieler. Welche Firma kann sich diese Werbeflächen dann leisten und hat wirklich explizit Gamer als Zielgruppe?

Da fällt schon einiges weg. BMW udg. würden hierfür keinen Cent locker machen. Es würde ja schon schwer werden Intel / AMD hiervon zu überzeugen, ganz einfach weil Gamer in der weltweiten Masse zwar große Abnehmer sind, aber sicher nicht die Hauptabnehmer von Intel / AMD. Da erreichen die Firmen durch Fernsehwerbung und Zusammenarbeit mit verschiedensten Händlern für weniger Geld einfach wesentlich mehr.

Typische Gamerwerbung wäre z.B. Burger King / MC Donalds ... aber auch die werden hier nicht werben. Wieso? Fast Food ist ja verschrien als ungesund / dick machend usw. die Konzerne hier kämpfen mit ihrer Werbung gegen eben dieses Image an und sponsorn lieber Sportevents und sportliche Einrichtungen als e-Games.


----------



## Trixan (12. November 2007)

*g* werbung von bosse wäre lustig^^. z.B. illidan bevor er tod umfällt macht noch schnell werbung für eine lebensversicherung


----------



## jon_x (12. November 2007)

ich rede hier ja nicht von ingame werbung sondern von werbung die an orten ist wo man sie wärend des spiels gewöhnlich nicht sieht, darum das beisspiel mit den Optionsmenüs, dem lade bildschirm oder der offiziellen HP.
ich verlange natürlich auch nicht das die kosten ganz wegfallen, aber eine veringerung der monatlichen kosten auf 10€ wären schon nett und vieleicht würde das auch weitere spieler anziehen, die dann natürlich auch wieder mehr werbe einnahmen bringen.

als zielgruppe kann ich mir vorallen andere spiele firmen vorstellen, werbung für ebay oder tiefkühlpizza wäre auchnoch nett.
die möglichen zielgruppen sind ja zahlreich bei 9 mille wow zockern.


eine weitere möglichkeit die monatlichen gebühren zu senken wäre auch das anbieten von esonderen RP items,
Kostüme oder anderem Funstuff für ingame (natürlich keine items die wichtig für PVP/PVE sind oder die balance beeinflussen)
Man könnte auch auf der Ofiziellen seite Merchandise Artikel verkaufen z.B. Poster, Sammelfiguren, T-shirts etc.
ein teil des gewinnes könnte aufgewendet werden um die Acc kosten zu verringern.

Was mir noch einfällt wäre ingame werbung mit dem Mail System, man bekommt ingame einen Brief in dem für ein bestimmtes Produkt Geworben wird.

Man sollte hierbei auch bedenken das eine Verringerung der Monatlichen Kosten das Spiel atraktiever für Casuals macht, die vorher aufgrund der Kosten nicht spielen wollten. Mehr Spieler mehr Werbe einnahmen = mehr Profit = Neue Inovative Inhalte(?).


----------



## ThomasO (12. November 2007)

Wohl oder übel wirst Du dich entscheiden müssen wenn du dir beide gleichzeitig nicht leisten kannst.

Aber Teste das Game lieber erst einmal, vielleicht sind die Erwartungen höher als das Game letztendlich erfüllen kann.


----------



## -Haihappen- (12. November 2007)

Werbung von Logitech, Speedlink, Razer etc. wäre doch wünschenswert? Die Firmen sprechen damit ihre Zielgruppen an und es ist interessant für Spieler - also Sachen wie Tastaturen, Headsets, Mäuse etc.! Wäre lustig wenn man im Auktionshaus zur "Real-Life" Abteilung wechseln könnte und dann die ganzen Preise sieht =P!


----------



## ThomasO (12. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Werbung von Logitech, Speedlink, Razer etc. wäre doch wünschenswert? Die Firmen sprechen damit ihre Zielgruppen an und es ist interessant für Spieler - also Sachen wie Tastaturen, Headsets, Mäuse etc.! Wäre lustig wenn man im Auktionshaus zur "Real-Life" Abteilung wechseln könnte und dann die ganzen Preise sieht =P!



Das wäre nicht lustig sondern lästig. Es würde die ganze Atmosphäre des Spiels erheblich stören.


----------



## -Haihappen- (12. November 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht lustig sondern lästig. Es würde die ganze Atmosphäre des Spiels erheblich stören.



Fliegende Hubschrauber, rumhüpfende Bands und Nachtelfen die den Moonwalk von Michael Jackson imitieren findet man ja auch in jedem Warcraft-Band - die perfekte Atmosphäre ist für mich schon seit längerem zerstört. Also das mit dem Auktionshaus ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber vorm Ladebildschirm oder beim Fliegen würde es mich nicht stören.


----------



## jon_x (12. November 2007)

also ich find hier sind ganz nette idee zusammen gekommen ^^
jetzt muss die nurnoch jemand zusammenfassen übersetzten und nach Mhytic schicken, vieleict wird ja was draus ^^.


----------



## AhLuuum (12. November 2007)

Hä? Du weisst aber schon, dass das hier das WAR-Forum und nicht das WoW-Forum ist?


----------



## Grimtom (13. November 2007)

> a) In einer Scifi Welt ist es realistischer und würde besser ins Geschehen auch tatsächlich passen (besonders neuartige Waren), als in einer Mittelalterlichen Fantasy Welt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stelle mir es grade vor, in einer Hauptstadt von Warhammer die Werbung von "Terminator 4" zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (13. November 2007)

Hi liebe Fast-Food Freunde ich bin ja ein großer Fan von Dönern.
Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass es auch Hamburger gibt, die machen mich echt an und ich will unbedingt einen haben.
Jetzt hab ich aber Bedenken, dass so ein Hamburger Geld kostet, weil ich den mit dem Döner zusammen essen würde und das kann ich nur wenn mir das Geld reicht also büdde büdde gebt mir einen Hamburger umsonst.

Irgendwie staune ich täglich wieder über die Naivität mancher Leute


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. November 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht lustig sondern lästig. Es würde die ganze Atmosphäre des Spiels erheblich stören.




Absolut richtig! Bitte keine Ingame Werbung in WAR!! Abos verhindern das das Spiel von Idioten überrannt wird, und sichert die Pflege und Erweiterung.


----------



## Schepageti (13. November 2007)

Gut 13€ i Monat ist schon Geld, aber solang es wieder eine Art Prepaid Karte gibt wie bei WoW ist es doch in Ordnung kaufste dir immer dann ne Karte wenn du Geld hast(Weihnachten,Ostern usw.) 
Warhammer kann gut werden, was ich auch einfach mal annehme(wieviel andere auch).
So wird denk ich mal Mythic reagieren und evn. die Kosten erstmal nicht so hoch ansiedeln.


----------



## jon_x (13. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Hi liebe Fast-Food Freunde ich bin ja ein großer Fan von Dönern.
> Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass es auch Hamburger gibt, die machen mich echt an und ich will unbedingt einen haben.
> Jetzt hab ich aber Bedenken, dass so ein Hamburger Geld kostet, weil ich den mit dem Döner zusammen essen würde und das kann ich nur wenn mir das Geld reicht also büdde büdde gebt mir einen Hamburger umsonst.
> 
> Irgendwie staune ich täglich wieder über die Naivität mancher Leute



dumm nur das man auf Hamburger keine Werbung drucken kann, dein vergleich ist also quark.
 p.s.: die Monatliche gebühr verhindert keiensfalls das idioten das spiel spielen, siehe WoW da spielen ziemlich viele kiddys, egoisten und idioten.

ich hab doch auch schon mehrmals geschrieben das es nicht ingame sein soll sondern nur auf der offiziellen HP oder im Ladebildschirm, bisher hat keiner verlangt in den Städten oder in der Landschafft Werbetafeln aufzustellen lest ihr die vorschläge nicht ?


----------



## Hubautz (13. November 2007)

> dumm nur das man auf Hamburger keine Werbung drucken kann, dein vergleich ist also quark.
> p.s.: die Monatliche gebühr verhindert keiensfalls das idioten das spiel spielen, siehe WoW da spielen ziemlich viele kiddys, egoisten und idioten.
> 
> ich hab doch auch schon mehrmals geschrieben das es nicht ingame sein soll sondern nur auf der offiziellen HP oder im Ladebildschirm, bisher hat keiner verlangt in den Städten oder in der Landschafft Werbetafeln aufzustellen lest ihr die vorschläge nicht ?



Ok dann ein Vergleich der dir eventuell besser gefällt:

Ich fahre einen BMW, will aber noch einen Audi leasen. Ob die mir von Audi die Leasinggebühren schenken, wenn ich ihnen erlaube auf meinem Auto Werbung zu machen? Audi müsste natürlich selbst den passenden Werbepartner suchen und das alles arrangieren.

Das ist doch Müll, was manche das faseln. Da ist ein Produkt, welches Geld kostet und wenn ihr es haben/benutzen wollt, müsst ihr eben zahlen – fertig.

Und Werbung, in welcher Art auch immer in einem Spiel, lehne ich kategorisch ab.


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Der Preis wird sich an den andern Onlinegames Orientieren.Sprich WoW,HDRO
Denk ma so um die 10-14 euro wirds kosten.


----------



## jon_x (13. November 2007)

Wenn ich ein Auto habe kann ich die Fläche des autos vermieten, darum muss ich mich natürlich selber kümmern, aber das geld was ich da einnehme kann eienn teil der leasing ksoten decken, online kann ich das natürlich nicht so einfach machen da müsste blizzard sich schon selber drum kümmern aber ich bin sicher wenn sie auf der offiziellen HP ne kleine anzeige dazu machen melden sich nach 1-2 monaten bestimmt ne ganze menge kunden, wenn Blizzard nicht schon angebote bezüglich der Werbung rummliegen hatt soooo neu ist die idee ja nun nicht in medien Werbung darzubieten.

Privatfernsehen ist übrigens auch ein produkt, das sich rein aus werbung finanziert und ich glaube nicht das der Aufwand einen ganzen Sender zu betreiben geringer ist als den ein Spiel zu betreiben.

Wenn du etwas ablehnst musst du wenigstens eine Begründung nennen.
Ich zumbeispiel finde die Idee mit den Vergünstigten Abbo kosten durch Werbe einnahmen Klasse es steht also 1 gegen 1 ;-) .


----------



## -Haihappen- (13. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen BMW, will aber noch einen Audi leasen. Ob die mir von Audi die Leasinggebühren schenken, wenn ich ihnen erlaube auf meinem Auto Werbung zu machen? Audi müsste natürlich selbst den passenden Werbepartner suchen und das alles arrangieren.



Dieser Vergleich ist noch schlechter als der erste. Nehmen wir mal an der Verkäufer packt dir in die Tüte mit dem Hamburger noch ein Werbeprospekt - dann kann er den Hamburger doch um einige Cent billiger machen? Die ComputerBild kostet in der billigen Version nur einen Euro, enthält jedoch fast jede dritte Seite Werbung (mal drauf achten). So gewinnt ComputerBild auch Leser, denn sie ist billig und man kann die Seiten einfach überblättern. Ausserdem denke ich das solche Werbeplätze sehr beliebt sind, denn wo kann man Spieler besser erreichen als im Spiel selber?

P.S: Wir sind hier im WAR-Forum.. hoffe die Idee wurde oder wird von Mythic mal überdacht.


----------



## KennyKiller (13. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Oha. Zehn bis 16 Dollar sind zur Zeit 6,81 bzw. 10,90 Euro.


Das wird genausoviel in euro kosten, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! Naja und dazu kommt ja noch dass es bereits dann 3große Games gibt für jeder 13&#8364; im Monat macht 69&#8364; und dann noch die Addons, usw. das würden pro jahr 828&#8364; + noch 2Addons für ca. 30&#8364; =888&#8364; , ein haufen Schotter, bei einem Spiel wärns dann 155,88&#8364; plus Erweiterung für 30&#8364; macht 185,88&#8364;, auch viel Geld..., fürn Schüler schon^^


----------



## AhLuuum (13. November 2007)

Ich bezweifel stark, dass sich jemand WoW, HdRO und WAR kaufen und parallel bezahlen wird. Und die 185,88 Euro aufs Jahr verteilt sind auch ok finde ich. Man muss sich mal überlegen, in was man das Geld noch investieren könnte und wie lange man etwas davon hat. 
Beispiel: Klamotten. Die Hose die ich grad anhab, kostete glaub ich ca. 45 Euro. 185/45= 4,111111111... Ich kann mir also 3 Hosen kaufen und mir bleiben dann noch 50 Euro für einen Pulli, T-Shirts, etc. übrig. Damit kann man auch ca. n Jahr leben, wenn man nich zu sehr wächst oder immer das Neuste vom Neusten braucht.
Anderes Beispiel: Discos. Bei uns in Bremen gibt es ne recht nette Disco, die am Wochenende 5 Euro kostet. 185/5=37. Das sind 37 Discobesuche(ohne Getränke). Wenn ich in die Disco gehe, dann meistens erst gegen halb12 und bleibe dann dort bis 2 oder 3 Uhr. Ich habe somit ca. 3 Stunden Spaß pro Discoabend. Wenn man das durchrechnet habe ich 111 Stunden Discovergnügen.

Die beiden Beispiele sind, meiner Meinung nach, Sachen, in welche die Jugend das meiste Geld steckt. Wenn man diese Beispiele nun mit den Kosten von WoW, HdRO oder WAR anguckt, dann sieht man klar, dass Klamotten oder Discobesuche viel kostenintensiver als besagte Spiele sind.


----------



## -Haihappen- (13. November 2007)

Ich hab mir das mit den 13€ auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.. 13€ das ist 2x McDonalds, 1x Kino, 1/2 Konzert, 3-4 mal Döner mampfen.. also im Prinzip nichts was man sich nicht leisten könnte.


----------



## jon_x (13. November 2007)

Du vergisst aber das das spiel selber auchnochmal 50-60€ kostet und add ons kosten auch 20-40€,
zusätlich fallen noch andere kosten an, die man als schüler meistens nicht selber tragen muss aber für Arbeitende mit wohnung auch noch zusätzlich anfallen (Strom, Internet gebühren usw.).
Mal abgesehen davon muss man auch den Personellen aufwand und den Materialaufwand betrachten nicht nur den Preis an sich. Auch der Verwendngszweck spielt eine rolle.
ein monat wow ist schnell rumm, aber wenn ich mir von dem geld ein wissenschaftliches Buch oder eine Bestimmte Software kaufe, dann hab ich da länger was von ich kann diese gegenstände imemr wieder benutzen, der wow monat ist einfach futsch und den char darf ich noch nichteinmal verkaufen.


----------



## Hubautz (13. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Auto habe kann ich die Fläche des autos vermieten, darum muss ich mich natürlich selber kümmern, aber das geld was ich da einnehme kann eienn teil der leasing ksoten decken, online kann ich das natürlich nicht so einfach machen da müsste blizzard sich schon selber drum kümmern aber ich bin sicher wenn sie auf der offiziellen HP ne kleine anzeige dazu machen melden sich nach 1-2 monaten bestimmt ne ganze menge kunden, wenn Blizzard nicht schon angebote bezüglich der Werbung rummliegen hatt soooo neu ist die idee ja nun nicht in medien Werbung darzubieten.
> 
> Privatfernsehen ist übrigens auch ein produkt, das sich rein aus werbung finanziert und ich glaube nicht das der Aufwand einen ganzen Sender zu betreiben geringer ist als den ein Spiel zu betreiben.
> 
> ...



Warum soll ich denn ein Produkt, das mir 9 Millionen Menschen aus den Fingern reissen und jeden Monat Geld dafür bezahlen, auf einmal umsonst oder verbilligt hergeben? Das wäre - kaufmännisch gesehen - etwas unclever.  (das wäre dann ein 2:1 für mich würde ich sagen)
Wen nsich Warhammer wider Erwarten ganz schlecht verkauft, dann könnte man das mit der Werbung aufgreifen. Aber dazu müsste ein recht großes Uternehmen sich völlig umstrukturieren. Programmierer und GMs entlassen und Werbefritzen einstellen.
Abgesehen davon wie habt ihr euch das eigentlich gedacht? Werbesprüche wie "Du hast dein Epic Schwert - darauf ein Bitburger", "Den Greif verpasst?  - Kein problem, Red Bull verleiht Flügel", "TS-Server down? - O2 can do"  oder wie?
Ich zahle jedenfalls lieber die 10 oder 15 Euro im Monat als dass ich mir Werbung antun lasse.


----------



## jon_x (13. November 2007)

wieso sollte man GMs entlassen? normalerweise haben große Firmen wie EA oder Blizzard auch immer eine Marketing abteilung, und die beschäftigen sich ja tagtäglich mit werbung die sollten das schon hinbekommen.

und ich weiß nicht wie oft ichs schon geschrieben habe aber der Ladebildschirm ist ziemlich groß da kann man ganz einfach mal werbung in Bildform draufmachen.

naja das mit den 9mille war auf Wow angespielt und ich glaube das man den Umsatz durch die zusätzlichen Kunden, die angelockt von dem niedrigeren Preis werden, steigern kann. Die 3 &#8364; pro spieler gleicht man aus durch die Werbe einnahmen.
Am ende kommt also mehr gewinn raus.

das mit dem 1gegen1 war übruigens anders gedacht, ich meinte wenn du einfach "DAGEGEN!!" sagst sage ich einfach "DAFÜR!!" so steht ein Kunde gegen einen Kunden.
Du musst die Kohle ja ziemlich dicke haben wenn du einfach so für eine läscherliche kleinigkit wie ladebildschirm werbung auf geld verzichtest. und dein satz "10 oder 15 Euro" hmm hast du soviel geld das du zwischen 10 und 15&#8364; nicht unterscheiden brauchst ?
vieleicht bin ich einfach geizig, aber zwischen 10 und 15 euro liegt für mich schon nen ganz schöner unterschied, wobei ich 10&#8364; natürlich besser fänd.


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Das wird genausoviel in euro kosten, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! Naja und dazu kommt ja noch dass es bereits dann 3große Games gibt für jeder 13€ im Monat macht 69€ und dann noch die Addons, usw. das würden pro jahr 828€ + noch 2Addons für ca. 30€ =888€ , ein haufen Schotter, bei einem Spiel wärns dann 155,88€ plus Erweiterung für 30€ macht 185,88€, auch viel Geld..., fürn Schüler schon^^



Oo wer Spielt schon 3 onlinegames gleichzeitig da kann man gar net die Zeit investieren die Man für ein 
Onlinegame brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (14. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> und ich weiß nicht wie oft ichs schon geschrieben habe aber der Ladebildschirm ist ziemlich groß da kann man ganz einfach mal werbung in Bildform draufmachen.
> 
> 
> Du musst die Kohle ja ziemlich dicke haben wenn du einfach so für eine läscherliche kleinigkit wie ladebildschirm werbung auf geld verzichtest. und dein satz "10 oder 15 Euro" hmm hast du soviel geld das du zwischen 10 und 15€ nicht unterscheiden brauchst ?



Das scheitert schon daran, dass Werbung in der Regel nach Zeit bemessen wird und die Ladebildschirme je nach Internetverbindung von den verschiedenen Leuten verschieden lange gesehen werden.

Und ja ich bin ein erwachsener Mensch mit einem ziemlich guten Job und ob ich 10 oder 15 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel zahle, macht bei mir keinen so riesigen Unterschied. Wobei ich natürlich einsehe, dass das bei Schülern z.B. anders ist.

Andererseits: wie oben schon richtig bemerkt wurde, werden die wenigsten Leute mehr als ein solches Spiel auf Dauer spielen.


----------



## Zauma (14. November 2007)

Die Abo-Gebühr ist so etwas wie eine Miete. Sie ist ja nicht futsch, sondern man erhält im Gegenzug die Möglichkeit, daß Spiel zu spielen. Bei 15,- € monatlich, was schon ziemlich hoch liegt, sind es 0,50 € am Tag, also wirklich nichts, was man sehr teuer nennen kann.

Wer sich das nicht leisten kann, der sollte mal darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht besser wäre, statt des Spiels einen Job zu machen. Selbst als Schüler kann man nebenbei genug verdienen, um sich die 15,- € monatlich leisten zu können, z.B. Zeitungen austragen und ähnliches.

Und die wenigsten werden zwei Spiele gleichzeitig spielen, weil da einfach die Zeit fehlt.

Das Abo-System hat sich für diese Spiele in Europa ja bewährt. Wer hier den entsprechenden buffed-Artikel gelesen hat, weiß, daß es in Asien ganz anders ist.

Ich möchte aber nicht das Geschrei hören, wenn man hier z.B. WoW kostenlos spielen könnte, sich dann seine Epics aber für echtes Geld kaufen müßte.

Das würde dann wirklich die Gelegenheitsspieler interessieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werbung finde ich störend. Ich schaue mir kaum noch TV an, weil es einfach nervend ist. Außerdem muß man auch darüber nachdenken, für wen denn solche Werbung interessant wäre.

Will wirklich jemand in einem Spiel, das kostenlos ist, damit es Leute anzieht, die sich nicht mal die Abo-Gebühren leisten können, für seine Produkte werben? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube kaum.


----------



## El Pistolero (14. November 2007)

und wie wird das in asien gemacht?


----------



## jon_x (14. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das scheitert schon daran, dass Werbung in der Regel nach Zeit bemessen wird und die Ladebildschirme je nach Internetverbindung von den verschiedenen Leuten verschieden lange gesehen werden.



Die Werbung auf Homepages und Professionellen Websites wird doch auch nicht nach zeit bemessen, sondern nach fläche und Klicks pro tag.

Nur weil einem die Abbo gebühren zu hoch sind, heißt es noch nicht das man keine kaufkraft hat. Viele sehen es halt einfach nicht ein das sie für ein spiel das sie im laden schon für viel geld gekauft haben weiterhin bezahlen sollen.


----------



## Hubautz (14. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> Nur weil einem die Abbo gebühren zu hoch sind, heißt es noch nicht das man keine kaufkraft hat. Viele sehen es halt einfach nicht ein das sie für ein spiel das sie im laden schon für viel geld gekauft haben weiterhin bezahlen sollen.



Ja dann sollen sie es doch in Gottes Namen bleiben lassen !
Ist das so schwer zu kapieren? Da ist ein Produktangebot und wer es sich leisten kann/will, der kauft es und der andere eben nicht. Und so lange es genug kaufen, wird das Produkt auch nicht verändert. 
Das wird langsam wirklich etwas skurril.


----------



## -Haihappen- (14. November 2007)

Ich habe die perfekte Idee, man macht einfach 2 Abos, eins für meinetwegen 10€ mit Werbung und eins für 13€ ohne Werbung. Dann wären beide Seiten glücklich und niemand kann sich beschweren. Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das die Leute die gegen Werbung sind dann auch die billigere Version nehmen..


----------



## Hubautz (14. November 2007)

Ja gut, dann macht das mal...
Schreibt eine mail an die Firmen und ich denke die werden sich spätestens morgen bei euch melden.
Wahrscheinlich kriegt der, der das vorschlägt noch einen Bonus, weil die selber noch nicht drauf gekommen sind.


----------



## jon_x (14. November 2007)

tja da man sonst von bisher keiner firma irgendwas in der richtung gehöt hat, kann man davon ausgehen.


----------



## AhLuuum (14. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> und wie wird das in asien gemacht?



Genau so, wie oben beschrieben: Man kann für richtiges Geld Gegenstände kaufen, die einem dann irgendeinen Vorteil bringen(Geld, Rüstungen, Waffen, etc.).


----------



## salimyr (15. November 2007)

Hier ist mal eine realistische Idee um Geld beim Abo zu sparen:
ein laengerfristiges Abo abschliessen gibt Rabatt auf den Monat gerechnet.
Alles andere sind zwar nette Gedankenspiele, aber jeder duerfte wissen, dass Fremdwerbung nicht kommen wird. Sowas lohnt sich fuer Browsergames und alte Schinken wie AO, aber der MMORPG-Kunde ist einen Preis von 13€ gewohnt. Und das wissen auch die Vertreiber von den Spielen.
Warum werden Kinokarten wohl nicht billiger obwohl die Werbung immer mehr wird davor? <)


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (15. November 2007)

salimyr schrieb:


> Hier ist mal eine realistische Idee um Geld beim Abo zu sparen:
> ein laengerfristiges Abo abschliessen gibt Rabatt auf den Monat gerechnet.
> Alles andere sind zwar nette Gedankenspiele, aber jeder duerfte wissen, dass Fremdwerbung nicht kommen wird. Sowas lohnt sich fuer Browsergames und alte Schinken wie AO, aber der MMORPG-Kunde ist einen Preis von 13€ gewohnt. Und das wissen auch die Vertreiber von den Spielen.
> Warum werden Kinokarten wohl nicht billiger obwohl die Werbung immer mehr wird davor? <)



Der erste richtige Beitrag den ich hier gelesen habe!^^

Jeder der WoW über Karte zahlt weis das er billiger spielt als andere!

Jetzt zeige ich euch das mal eben^^

Eine pre paid karte kostet 26/28 euro oder so 
1monat wow per ec karte kostet 11,99 meine ich das macht dann in 2monaten 24euro ca. die pre paid karte kostet 26 euro für 60 tage also hat man hier 2euro gespart.
6monate wow kosten glaube ich 68 euro
6mal 11,99 macht knapp 72euro wieder 4euro gespart

Ich hoffe ihr seid mit gekommen und wisst worauf ich hinaus kommen will^^
Also wenn du größeres Abo hast und mit ec karte zahlst sparste mehr als wenn du pre paid karte holst oder immer jeden monat einzelt bezahlst!^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (15. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Also wenn du größeres Abo hast und mit ec karte zahlst sparste mehr als wenn du pre paid karte holst oder immer jeden monat einzelt bezahlst!^^



Und was ist wenn ich mal pausieren will oder ich im Urlaub bin?
Da komm ich billiger mit einzelnen Monaten weg..


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (15. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn ich mal pausieren will oder ich im Urlaub bin?
> Da komm ich billiger mit einzelnen Monaten weg..




Mh stimmt daran habe ich weiderum nicht gedacht!


----------



## Hubautz (15. November 2007)

Wir reden doch hier von einem Freizeitvergnügen oder?  Das heisst von einer Alternative zu Kneipe/Kino/Disco/DvD leihen etc.
So  - ich zahle 13 Euro im Monat (glaub ich) für WoW und wahrscheinlich werden ähnliche Gebühren für WAR fällig.
Nun gut. Nach dem, was man in verschiedenen Foren lesen kann, spielen die Leute – sagen wir mal 2 Stunden täglich im Durchschnitt. (Durchschnitt !) Wobei ich denke, dass das möglicherweise noch zu tief gegriffen ist.
Das macht 14 Stunden in der Woche und damit runde 60 Stunden im Monat.

Das macht dann knapp 22 Cent pro Stunde.  Noch irgendwelche Fragen?

Wenn ich ein solches Spiel so spiele, dass ich nur einmal im Monat für 5 Minuten einlogge, lohnt es sich selbstverständlich nicht. Das muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## jon_x (16. November 2007)

ich versteh nicht so ganz warum soviele was dagegen haben weniger zu bezahlen, wenn man es billiger haben könnte warum sollte es dann teuer sein ?


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (16. November 2007)

Hab vorhin was auf einer War seite gelesen muss ich gleich nochmal suchen da stand drin das der preis zwischen 9 euro und 13 schwankt


----------



## Wagga (16. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Was mir noch einfällt wäre ingame werbung mit dem Mail System, man bekommt ingame einen Brief in dem für ein bestimmtes Produkt Geworben wird.
> .....
> Man sollte hierbei auch bedenken das eine Verringerung der Monatlichen Kosten das Spiel atraktiever für Casuals macht, die vorher aufgrund der Kosten nicht spielen wollten. Mehr Spieler mehr Werbe einnahmen = mehr Profit = Neue Inovative Inhalte(?).



Dies fände ich nicht gut da man sowieso schon mit Spambriefen kämpft auch wenn diese Stark nachgelassen haben und nun vermehrt über Charas geworben wird.

Aber ich denke das dies nicht gut wäre eine Werbemethode zu nutzen die mehr stört da dies schon durch Chinafarmern ausgenutzt wird/wurde.

DIeser Post ist nicht [nur] auf WAR anwendbar sondern ich denke mit diesem Problem wird/muss jedes gutes MMORPG früher oder später mit rechnen.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## salimyr (16. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht so ganz warum soviele was dagegen haben weniger zu bezahlen, wenn man es billiger haben könnte warum sollte es dann teuer sein ?



Die Leute haben ja nichts dagegen, die Meisten sind nur so realistisch zu erkennen, dass das einfach nicht kommen wird.
Bei jedem einzelnen MMORPG kommen diese threads auf mit den ganz ganz "neuen" Ideen, wie man es guenstiger machen koennte.
Es wird nicht kommen.
Finde Dich damit ab dass Du den ganz normalen Preis zahlen musst, wenn Du das Spiel spielen willst.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass GW den Vertreibern ganz schoen auf die Fuesse treten wuerde, wenn diese deren IP mit Fremdwerbung verschandeln wuerden.


----------



## Wamboland (16. November 2007)

Es ist ganz einfach: *Wer nicht zahlen will, der spielt es eben nicht. *

Ich finde es verdammt ok, denn MMOs sind eigentlich noch mit die günstigsten Hobbies (seit es Flatrates gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Eigentlich alles andere ist teurer.

Ich denke eh das es sowas bald noch öfter geben wird .. also das man z.b. ein Abo bei einem Publisher hat, dann die Spiele günstiger werden, aber man eben einen monatl. Betrag zahlt. Dafür gibts dann bessere Versorgung mit Patches und zusätzlichen Inhalten. Gleichzeitig ist es ein sehr gutes Mittel die Raubkopierer zu bekämpfen ... oder kennt wer ein MMOG mit Kopierschutz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (16. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht so ganz warum soviele was dagegen haben weniger zu bezahlen, wenn man es billiger haben könnte warum sollte es dann teuer sein ?



Lies diesen Satz noch einmal.
Und jetzt nochmal.
Und nochmal.

Und wenn du immer noch nicht verstanden hast worauf ich hinaus will, zeige diesen Satz deinem Deutschlehrer.

Und falls der grad nicht da ist: Abgesehen davon, dass dieser Satz eine grammatikalische Katastrofe ist:

MAN KANN ES NICHT BILLIGER HABEN !!  (sry 4 caps)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt für dich genau drei Möglichkeiten:

a) du wirst Chef Marketing Manager bei Blizzard oder Turbine oder sonst wo
b) zu zahlst 13 Euro im Monat wenn du zocken willst
c) du spielst nicht

Da ich a) für relativ unwahrscheinlich halte, bleibt dir nur b) oder c) übrig.


----------



## jon_x (16. November 2007)

oder d) ich flame blizzard solange bis sie weinend nachgeben und es billiger machen!


----------



## -Haihappen- (16. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> oder d) ich flame blizzard solange bis sie weinend nachgeben und es billiger machen!



In dem Thread geht es eigentlich um WAR, aber ich schließ mich dir an - Schneesturm flamen macht immer Spaß.


----------



## fabian20 (16. November 2007)

Hi

alle machen immer so als wär das selbstverständlich das son game geld kostet.  Find ich eigentlich nicht. 

Das es auch anders geht sieht man beispielsweise an Guildwars. Vollkommen kostenlos (bis auf das spiel das muss man natürlich kaufen). Guildwars zwei soll auch keine Abonnement gebühren haben. Auch läuft weder in guildwars werbung ab , noch wird das in gw 2 so sein. 

Wieso sollte das nicht auch bei WAR realisierbar sein? Gut das sie natürlich Abbonementgebühren einführen werden ist mir auch klar. 

Das alle wie selbstverständlich davon ausgehen, dass die Gebühren notwendig sind geht mir nicht in den kopf.
Ich mein es gibt kostenlose Online Rollenspiele. Der beweis  das ein Rollenspiel ohne abbonement erfolgreich und profitabel sein kann ist erbracht!!
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem kapitalismus scheiss , jeder will geld verdienen etc. etc.  das weiss ich selbst.  Wenn ihr nen stichhaltiges argument habt teilt es mir mit!

 Alles muss seine grenzen haben. Wenn man mir plausibel erklären kann warum das abbonement essenziel wichtig ist ists ja gut. Zur info. Das argument " die wollen geld verdienen" zählt nicht.  Vielleicht hab ich mal den ein oder anderen zum nachdenken angeregt. Einfach mal ganz doof zu hinterfragen was alle so selbstverständlich hinnehmen ist manchmal gar nicht so schlecht. Meistens sind die fragen dann doch nicht so doof wie sie klingen.


viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## Wamboland (17. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> alle machen immer so als wär das selbstverständlich das son game geld kostet.  Find ich eigentlich nicht.
> 
> ...



Das ArenaNET bei GW2 es schafft eine persistente Welt, 24/7 Support und stabile Server zu bieten und dann wirklich noch an dem Geschäftsmodell bleibt, dann wird das sicher Auswirkungen haben. Aber versprechen kann man viel und ein GW (oder auch ein DDO, was zu unrecht Gebühren verlangt) ist im Unterhalt bei weitem günstiger wie ein WoW, WAR, EQ2 oder DAoC. 
Reden kann man ja viel, aber wie gesagt, ob sie es wirklich so schaffen bleibt abzuwarten. Schön wäre es sicherlich.


----------



## fabian20 (18. November 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Reden kann man ja viel, aber wie gesagt, ob sie es wirklich so schaffen bleibt abzuwarten. Schön wäre es sicherlich.



Wieso reden? Guildwars 1 ist durchweg kostenfrei. Und als ob das nicht schon gut genug wäre , haben die super geile addons rausgebracht und das PvP steht bis jetzt nichts nach. 

Also Arena net HAT ein vollkommen kostenfreies Online rollenspiel auf den markt gebracht! 
Wenn mir jetzt einer klar machen will das es nicht ohne abo kosten geht der muss mir erklären warum es bei GW geht und bei WOW oder war nicht. 

Wie gesagt : das argument die wollen geld machen zählt nicht. damit kann man alle kosten erklären

viele grüße 

fabian


----------



## -Haihappen- (19. November 2007)

Dieser Artikel zeigt, dass auch andere sich über das Thema Gedanken machen. Das Thema ist also doch nicht "unvorstellbar" - obwohl es sich hier um WoW und nicht um WAR handelt.


----------



## Sanaru (19. November 2007)

Ich finde solche Threads immer wieder äußerst amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geld regiert die Welt.
Das war so und wird immer so sein.

Blizzard hat nunmal mit WoW etwas völlig neues rausgebracht.. Sie haben monatliche Kosten verlangt.... und was soll man sagen... es gibt Millionen Spieler die zahlen.
Warum sollten sie es ändern?
Warum Aufwand in etwas stecken das gut läuft?

Ja sicher, Guild Wars läuft auch ohne monatliche Kosten.... aber habt ihr es mal gespielt? Also.. Eine Stunde in einer "gut belebten" Stadt.. und du >fliehst< förmlich in die instanzierte Welt..

Man wünsch sich GM's.. und .. naja.. schwer zu sagen.. die Welt ist so dermaßen ungeordnet.. keine Patches... (bitte verschont mich mit diesen bl... naja.. diesen Aktionswochenenden..)
Man muss sich alles halbe Jahr ein kostenpflichtiges Addon kaufen, damit man neue Spielinhalte erhält.. Also sind die Kosten auch nicht zu verachten.

WENN! Blizzard jeh Werbung einführt... würden sie das bestimmt als zusätzliche Geldquelle machen.. und nicht das Spiel auch noch günstiger.. denn: Blizzard hat seine zahlreichen Süchtigen. Und die werden auch weiterzahlen.

Und wenn ein Schüler, Student.. oder wer auch immer meint mehrere MMO's gleichzeitig spielen zu müssen.
Dann.. soll er auch gefälligst zahlen.

Meine ganz bescheidene Meinung..
übrigens... freu mich auf WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. auch wenn es 20 € kostet. Wenn es mir das liefert was ich erwarte.. wenn es hält was es verspricht.. dann zahl ich auch das.

^^


----------



## fripon (20. November 2007)

> Blizzard hat nunmal mit WoW etwas völlig neues rausgebracht.. Sie haben monatliche Kosten verlangt....



LoL

Sry aber Monatliche Gebühren für MMO´s gab es auch vor WoW (EQ/EQ2/Linage1/Lineage2/Daoc/Ragnarök/UO(?)) und diese alle lagen/liegen zwischen 9-13€.

Ist halt standart so und ich denke auch das WAR in diesem berreich liegen wird.


Ich meine selbst um FPS Spiele online zu Spielen müssen leute Server haben und sie auch bezahlen.
Wie viele Server stellt der Publisher den Selbst zu verfügung? 5-6?

Und wenn man sich die Server Preise so anguckt ist es auch gerecht fertig 13€ zu verlangen kommt noch der Support dazu.



> Dieser Artikel zeigt, dass auch andere sich über das Thema Gedanken machen.



Ich denke und hoffe nicht das sie dies tun.
Meinetwegen in Asien aber sie sollen mit diesem Konzept ja Weg von  Europa bleiben.

Aber ich glaube sowieso nicht das sie sich diesen Aufwand leisten.

Wie ja schon hier öters gesagt Läuft das momentane Abo System ziemlich gut als wieso sollte man es ändern^^?

Never tuch a running system xD


----------



## Sanaru (20. November 2007)

fripon schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> Sry aber Monatliche Gebühren für MMO´s gab es auch vor WoW (EQ/EQ2/Linage1/Lineage2/Daoc/Ragnarök/UO(?)) und diese alle lagen/liegen zwischen 9-13€.



Gut ok, da hab ich nicht nachgedacht ^^

Kann man aber auch anders sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das es gut läuft und sie das bestimmt nicht ändern werden.


----------



## Brabbel (20. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt wäre ingame werbung mit dem Mail System, man bekommt ingame einen Brief in dem für ein bestimmtes Produkt Geworben wird.
> 
> Man sollte hierbei auch bedenken das eine Verringerung der Monatlichen Kosten das Spiel atraktiever für Casuals macht, die vorher aufgrund der Kosten nicht spielen wollten. Mehr Spieler mehr Werbe einnahmen = mehr Profit = Neue Inovative Inhalte(?).



Selten so einen Humbug gelesen. Zum einen ist das nicht die Frage von ,acht, neun,zehn oder zwölf Euro pro Monat und zum anderen eine noch tödlichere Falle für Blizzard. 

Face it - Du zahlst weniger, was aber Kunden die monatliche Kosten scheuen nicht dazu animieren wird sich selbst zu verpflichten. Davon abgesehen das jeder vorher wußte was er unterschreibt (jetzt im digitalen Sinne). Die Kosten haben sich ja nicht verändert. 

Desweiteren würde durch ein Werbefinanziertes Programm nur noch mehr Geschrei auftauchen a la - Blizz nimmt monatlich Geld UND schaltet Werbung, die müssen mir alles recht machen können. 

Es wird von neun Millionen Nutzern gesprochen, aber Zahlen haben hierbei nichts zu sagen.

Und nun zu Warhammer Online - insofern man "Katastrofen" (was ist das?) ausklammert gibt und bleibt es bei einem Szenario, nämlich dem der monatlichen Kosten. Die besten Spiele haben solche Kosten. Da wollen sie hin. Die kostenlosen sind zwar nett, kosten nicht unbedingt weniger, aber leisten kaum etwas. Immer daran denken, die Anzahl der Kunden macht zwar nicht die Qualität des Produktes aus aber es zeigt was derzeit den meisten "Nutzen" (und somit wahrscheinlich auch Spaß, was den Sinn von Spielen ausmacht) bringt.


----------



## splen (20. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Wieso reden? Guildwars 1 ist durchweg kostenfrei. Und als ob das nicht schon gut genug wäre , haben die super geile addons rausgebracht und das PvP steht bis jetzt nichts nach.
> 
> Also Arena net HAT ein vollkommen kostenfreies Online rollenspiel auf den markt gebracht!
> Wenn mir jetzt einer klar machen will das es nicht ohne abo kosten geht der muss mir erklären warum es bei GW geht und bei WOW oder war nicht.
> ...



Guild Wars ist kein MMORPG. Evtl. wird GW2 ein solches, aber das würd ich erst mal abwarten.


----------



## mantigore666 (20. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> man könnte ja auch mal versuchen so ein spiel über werbung zu finanzieren, bei wow wären das 9millionenn spieler die täglich ein oder mehrmals werbung im zB ladebildschirm sehen, das ist mehr als die meisten Websites haben.
> im Ladebildschirm einfach 3 Werbeblöcke einbaun.



warum nur beim laden ? käme doch cool, wenn beim lowbie-killen und anschliessendem corpse-campen noch die werbeieinblendung käme "diese spielgestaltung wurde durch unmengen von xy-bier ermöglicht! - xy-bier, wenn auch sie gehirnzellen nur stören"  <fg>

oder produktplacement : "ich will diesen heiltrank nicht, haben sie den auch von Xatio Farm?"

einfach herrlich, ich werd jetzt spieledesigner  ;-)


----------



## Wamboland (21. November 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Guild Wars ist kein MMORPG. Evtl. wird GW2 ein solches, aber das würd ich erst mal abwarten.


Genau das ist es. GW ist ein reines Instanzen-Spiel. 



> Wenn mir jetzt einer klar machen will das es nicht ohne abo kosten geht der muss mir erklären warum es bei GW geht und bei WOW oder war nicht.


Die Kosten für so ein System liegen weit unter dem einer persistenten Welt. Dazu kommt dann der CS, der dort auch wesentlich umfangreicher ist. 
Wie gesagt es mag sein das ArenaNet es bei GW2 schafft das umzusetzen, aber das muss sich erst noch zeigen. Und im Gegensatz zu richtigen MMORPGs gab es bei GW halt keinen Content so nebenher, sondern immer nur mir den neuen Kapiteln oder eben dem einen Add-On.


----------



## fabian20 (21. November 2007)

Hi

Jo man kann jetzt darauf rumreiten. Tatsache ist aber . GW spielt man online mit anderen zusammen. Gut guildwars ist mehr instanziert. Aber darum dreht sichs nicht

Ich hab vorher schon gesagt. Ja alle wollen geld scheffeln. Das als argument zu benutzen ist reichlich plump. ich sag euch auch wieso.
1. Jeder weiss es und jedem ist es klar
2. so wie die geld scheffeln will guck ichdas ich als kunde möglichst das günstigste angebot bekomme. 


Und gerade wegen dem zweiten argument  ist die Aussage :" jo die wollen geld verdienen. Was kann ich schon dagegen tun, "  wirklich , ich weiss nicht wie ichs sagen soll, dumm^^ sorry ist so. 

Ich bin mir sicher , das es eine möglichkeit gääbe diese systeme abofrei laufen zu lassen sodass es sich auch für den veranstalter (z.b blizzards) lohnt.
Natürlich machen sies nicht. Aber warum nicht? Ganz einfach. Weil so dinge einfach hingenommen werden. Was soll man dagegen machen, ist mir zu stressig, ich hab ja das geld.  

Sowas wird ausgenutzt. Sowas wird immer ausgenutzt. Schlimm ist das irgendwann die menschen denken es ist überhaupt nicht mehr anders möglich.  
*
Tja die masse ist halt dumm. Verliert nicht euren Sinn für realität und überlegt euch immer ob dinge die ihr für ganz selbstverständlich haltet wirklich so selbstverständlich sind oder ob euch nicht da jemand heimlich in die tasche fasst. Das passiert öfters als ihr denkt*


----------



## Carlito1990 (22. November 2007)

es müss ja kein film sein eine reklamtafel im wow style


----------



## OptimusPrime (22. November 2007)

Diese ganze Diskussion ist doch sinnlos...

Die "wirtschaftserprobten" User hier reden doch gegen eine Wand. Versucht doch, nem 16-jährigen Schüler den Sinn von Marktwirtschaft zu erläutern. Das haut nicht hin.

Ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard oder Mythic z.B. entwickelt solche Spiele doch nicht aus Lust und Laune, um euch euren Spaß nach der Schule auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern! Natürlich wird hier in Taschen gelangt, aber solange die Leute bereit sind, das auch zu bezahlen, ist doch alles in Ordnung! Ihr bezahlt für eine Dienstleistung.

Solange die Nachfrage da ist, gibt es keinen Grund, das zu ändern. Seit Premiere in der Halbzeit der Bundesliga-Konferenz Werbung zeigt, ist das Abo auch nicht billiger geworden.

Natürlich geht es ums Geldverdienen, das ist der Sinn einer jeden Unternehmung!

Wüßte nicht, dass Blizzard und Co. gemeinnützige Vereine sind... 

Also Leute, entweder ein Spendenkonto für mittellose WoW- oder WAR-Zocker eröffnen oder Klappe halten und fürs Spielen arbeiten gehen (Zeitung austragen war ein gutes Beispiel...)


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. November 2007)

jon_x schrieb:


> dumm nur das man auf Hamburger keine Werbung drucken kann,




ne welcher Idiot (McD oder BK) würde den Werbung für Hamburger machn .... die müssn doch alle vogel haben


----------



## fabian20 (25. November 2007)

> Diese ganze Diskussion ist doch sinnlos...
> 
> Die "wirtschaftserprobten" User hier reden doch gegen eine Wand. Versucht doch, nem 16-jährigen Schüler den Sinn von Marktwirtschaft zu erläutern. Das haut nicht hin.
> 
> ...



Das was du sagst geht aber nur bis zu nem bestimmten punkt. Klar wollen Unternehmen Geld verdienen. Das ist auch ok. Aber es muss auch grenzen geben. 

Wenn Unternehmen beginnen die Menschen auf die sie angewiesen sind auszubeuten, ist Schluss mit lustig. Die reine Gier nach geld darf nicht überhand nehmen. Wir haben als Bürger dieser Gesellschaft das 
Recht uns bei Bedarf gegen übermäßige Ausbeutung zu wehren.  
Das ist nichts selbstverständliches. Wer sich ein bisschen mit Geschichte auskennt weiss, dass dafür schon Kriege gefochten wurden.

Jetzt aber mal schluss mit Dramatik. Bleiben wir mal in kleinen maßstäben. 
-Am anfang verlangen sie gar kein geld. Man muss sich nur das spiel kaufen. Gut ist ok

-Dann kommt ein Abo. 13 Euro. Ok 13 euro pro Monat ist für manche leute schon ne Belastung. Trotzdem ist die masse noch damit einverstanden. Argumentiert wird mit freier Marktwirtschaft usw. So wie dus hier leichtfertig tust

- Was könnte noch passieren? Sie könnten die Abogebühren erhöhen. Mit höheren Serverkosten aufgrund von steigender nachfrage argumentieren. Oder die Intervalle der abos verkürzen.  Ganz dramatisch gesehen. Was wäre wenn sie noch zusätzlich dann werbung einblenden? Oder die Rüsti dann plötzlich noch zusätzlich geld kostet?

Klar das ist jetzt ein Horrorszenario. Das was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes:

WANN beginnt sich bei einem Menschen der gesunde Menschenverstand einzuschalten? Wann hört er auch so überflüssige Floskeln von freier Marktwirtschaft  die überall immer un immer wiederholt werden zu glauben. 

Was ich sagen will ist nicht, dass Abogebühren überflüssig sind. Oder das diese schon mit Ausbeutung gleichzusetzen sind. 

*Es sollte nur vielleicht mal anregen, nicht alles automatisch zu glauben. Seinen gesunden Menschenverstand einzuschalten. Sich zu fragen: Ist das wass der anbieter verlangt noch tragbar? Ist es gerechtfertigt oder grenzt es schon an Ausbeutung?  Und das wichtigste. Bin ich selbst in der Lage mich zu wehren, wenn ich denke, dass man mir versucht das geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen?* 

Wir wollen nicht vergessen, das wir hier in einer SOZIALEN Marktwirtschaft leben. Eine reine freie Marktwirtschaft lässt den Menschen auch die Freiheit, mit nichts als den Kleidern am Leib unter ner Brücke zu leben (ganz krass gesagt). 
Auf das soziale sollten wir mehr wert legen und es auch verteidigen wenn wir denken, dass wir aufs kreuz gelegt werden. Selbst in so geringen Maßstäben wie hier


viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## salimyr (26. November 2007)

Als erstes mal wuerde ich wissen, welches mmorpg am Anfang kostenlos war. Fang am Besten mal mit den ersten drei mmorpgs an die veroeffentlicht wurden, UO / Meridian / EQ.
Dann wuerde ich gerne mal wissen, woher Du Deine Wirtschaftsinformationen hast. Das Letzte mal als ich mich darueber informiert habe, war das Internet ein globales Phaenomen, die soziale Marktwirtschaft allerdings ein deutsches/europaeisches.
Und zuletzt kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen, den Enthusiasmus mit dem Du hier die "vorherrschenden Stukturen des Establishments " niederreissen willst, weniger in solche absurden Wohlstandsproblematiken uebers Internet zu investieren, sondern die Gemuetlichkeit des eigenen Sessels zu verlassen und tatsaechliche Problemfaelle anzugehen - damit die ganzen Floskeln nicht gar so hypokritisch wirken.


----------



## fabian20 (26. November 2007)

Also erstmal:

Zum einen gibt es Online rollenspiele, die am anfang kostenlos waren und jetzt auch immernoch sind zum Beispiel Guildwars. 
Zum weiteren gebe ich zu, dass ich mich mit der Geschichte der Rollenspiele nicht perfekt auskenne. Ich möchte zu bedenken geben, dass ich in meinem letzten Beitrag rein fiktive situationen dargestellt habe, um darzustellen was ich sagen wollte.

Zudem zeigt buffed momentan eine Auswahl an kostenlosen Online Rollenspielen. Informier dich da falls du kostenlose Onlinerollenspiele kennenlernen willst.

Zweitens war deine Frage woher ich meine Wirtschaftsinformationen habe. 

Zum einen habe ich Familienmitglieder die in momentan sehr problematischen Situationen sind. Also brauchst du mir nicht vorzuwerfen ich würde mit Floskeln um mich schmeißen. 
Du weisst zu wenig über meine momentane Lebenssituation um solche sprüche von dir zu lassen. 
Zum anderen Studiere ich Geschichte an der Universität saarbrücken. Dazu zählt auch die Wirtschaftsgeschichte in Deutschland und Europa. 

Zuletzt kann ich DIR ans Herz legen meinen beitrag genauer zu lesen. Ich habe bewusst so überzogen geschrieben um etwas zu vermitteln. Ich wollte lediglich vermitteln, dass man nicht alzu blauäugig zu glauben, dass jeder nur dein bestes will. 
Was ich sagen wollte war, dass man aufpassen sollte Maßnahmen (z.b die Preispolitik) nachzuvollziehen ist und wann nicht. 
An die Menschen zu appelieren dahingehend ein bisschen die augen offen zu halten ist sicherlich nichts schlechtes.

Aber was machst du? Anstatt zu versuchen, das was ich sagen will zu verstehen (das ist das was ich grad bei dir versuche), stempelst du meine ernst gemeinten Einwürfe als Floskeln ab , und leitest vollkommen unangebrachte Aussagen aus meinem leben ab (welches du noch nicht mal kennst)

Das zeigt folgendes:
 Dir ging es nicht darum auf meinen Beitrag ernsthaft einzugehen. Du wolltest lediglich etwas schreiben was meine Anregungen im keim erstickt. 

Egal ob du meiner meinung bist oder nicht. Auf sein gegenüber einzugehen, ist eigentlich was selbstverständliches. Deine Ignoranz demgegenüber ist beschäment. 

Selbst wenn ich mich deiner Meinung nach zu überzogen ausgedrückt haben sollte oder die Intension die ich mit diesem Beitrag verfolgt habe nicht ganz rübergekommen ist, ist das noch lang kein grund für solch einen beleidigenden Beitrag.

Nur noch mal abschließend.

Du sagtest das Internet sei ein globales Phänomen und die Soziale marktwirtschaft ein deutsches / europäsisches

dem möchte ich nicht wiedersprechen, aber das war nicht dass, was ich sagen wollte. Es geht mir um die Unternehmen der spiele , nicht um das Internet. Und die Unternehmen verkaufen ihre Produkte unter anderem  in Deutschland. Oder seh ich das falsch? In Deutschland haben wir die soziale Marktwirtschaft. 
So wenn ich jetzt hingehe und ein Produkt kaufe kann ich mir doch die frage stellen ob der Preis der da verlangt wird wirklich gerechtfertigt ist. Mehr hab ich nicht gesagt. 

So und das hat mal erstmal noch rein gar nix mitdem Internet zutun.


----------



## Hubautz (27. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> In Deutschland haben wir die soziale Marktwirtschaft.
> So wenn ich jetzt hingehe und ein Produkt kaufe kann ich mir doch die frage stellen ob der Preis der da verlangt wird wirklich gerechtfertigt ist. Mehr hab ich nicht gesagt.



Und wenn ich feststelle, dass dem nicht so ist, dann kaufe ich es eben nicht.

Ich gehe ja auch nicht zu Porsche oder Armani und erzähle denen was von sozialer Marktwirtschaft.

Wenn ich ein Produkt herstelle und es verkaufen will, dann überlege ich vorher wie viel ich dafür verlangen kann. 
Diese Überlegung basiert auf vielen Einzelinformationen. Preise des Wettbewerbs, Qualität des Produktes im Vergleich zum Wettbewerb, Notwendigkeit für die breite Masse der Bevölkerung, dieses Produkt besitzen (kaufen) zu müssen.
Dementsprechend biete ich es an.
Im Falle eines für die Masse der Bevölkerung notwendigen Produktes kann es vorkommen, dass nationale oder gar internationale Behörden die Hersteller überwachen um zu verhindern, dass es zu Preisabsprachen kommt. (Strom z.B.)
Das Eintreten dieser Möglichkeit für Online-Rollenspiele halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.

Wenn ich natürlich feststellen muss, dass ich mein Produkt zu teuer anbiete und es niemand kauft, muss ich es günstiger machen oder es ganz vom Markt nehmen.

Daher gibt es meines Erachtens nur eine Möglichkeit: Boykott aller Online-Spiele bis die monatliche Gebühr auf ein akzeptable Summe sinkt. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Michael S. (27. November 2007)

spiele können sich auch nur durch den verkauf durch addons halten. sicherlich muss man dann gewisse abstriche machen. aber GW zum beispiel finanziert sich durch den verkauf seiner addon und durch zusätzliche slots usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (27. November 2007)

Boykott?! ist wohl kaum durchsetzbar.

jeder muss selber entscheiden, ob er den service von blizz entgeldlich nutzen will oder nicht.
und es stimmt das wow ein wohlstandsgut ist und somit nix mit dem sozialen aspekt zu tun hat.

was blizzard hier praktiziert ist ganz normal in der wirtschaft, sie "melken" ihre "cash-cow" (siehe Boston-Portfolio)

und auch hierbei gilt die allgemeine regel: wenn der preis zu sehr steigt sinkt die nachfrage. anscheinend ist der jetzige preis wohl nicht zu hoch, da soviele leute das angebot nutzen (genial von blizz kalkuliert)

mfg


----------



## salimyr (27. November 2007)

Vergleicht doch bitte nicht immer Aepfel mit Birnen!
Guildwars ist ein Online-spiel, das sich durch den Verkauf von Vollpreis Addons verkauft - und ist durchaus kein MMORPG.
Die tollen kostenlosen "Online Rollenspiele" sind ein asiatischen Phaenomen - der europaeische/amerikanische Markt ist einfach nicht bereit auf solche Grinder. Das diese Spiele sich durch Itemshops finanzieren macht es nun auch nicht gerade attraktiver.
Ich zahle lieber meine MMORPG Flatrate fuer 30 Tage Spielspass und hab dann die gleichen Voraussetzungen wie meine Mitspieler. Kaeufliche EXP-Potions, Itemfind-Potions oder gar Items selbst find ich persoenlich halt nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## fabian20 (28. November 2007)

Hi

Joa das kann man ja so machen. Wenn man denkt , dass der preis zu teuer ist , dann spielt man es halt nicht. 
Das ist eine persönliche entscheidung für jeden. So hab ich das auch gemeint. 

Was ich meinte ist, man soll aufpassen. Preise ändern sich. Qualität auch. Und notwendigkeit auch. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, Das ein so großer konzern wie Blizzards beispielsweise mit weltweit ein paar millionen kunden es sehr wohl schaffen könnte zumindest mal die abokosten auf ein minimum runterzufahren. 

Eine Transparente preispolitik fehlt mir. Und ich bin halt auch der meinung, das 13 euro pro monat nicht notwendig sind. Wenn sie nur 5 euro verlangen würden würden sie auch profit machen. Außerdem hab ich schon viele gehört die mir sagten : "wenn das spiel unter zehn euro pro monat kosten würde würde ich es auch spielen" (das ist jetzt bezogen auf wow). 

Deshalb kann ich das argument, dass die 13 euro notwendig sind überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das unsinn. 
Und das argument, dass Guildwars streng genommen kein mmorpg ist find ich auch kleinlich.  GW auch ein sehr populäres online Rollenspiel. 
Die hohe instanzierung die zugegebenermaßen wow nicht hat, zeigt doch dass es auch anders geht. Die haben sich mal gedanken gemacht wie sie hohe serverkosten runterfahren können. 

Abgesehen davon plant arena net guildwars 2 mit ner riesen welt laufen zu lassen (wie bei wow). Und guildwars ist auch als kostenlos angekündigt. 

Klar jetzt sagt jeder , dass  sies erstmal umsetzen müssen. Aber ich sag euch , dass es klappt. Und ich hoff das es klapptl, sodass hier alle sehen das ein Abonnement kein muss ist.


----------



## Jouma (29. November 2007)

Ich glaube nicht dass die Abokosten so hoch sein werden wie bei WoW. In einem Interview von der GC Leipzig hat ein Programmierer von WAR scherze über die wowkosten gemacht. wäre dann ja ein Schuß ins eigene Bein.


----------



## Uthser (29. November 2007)

Sartanshexer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hi liebe warhammer profis ich bin noch ein warhammer anfänger und betreibe auch kein tabletop
> ...


zockst du weniger wow, gehst dafür arbeiten, kannst du dir beides leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nfighter (29. Dezember 2007)

Leider wird des sicher auch bei WAR wieder 13 Euro kosten...
Aber wir könnten ja alle streiken bis sie die Abokosten senken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Jo (30. Dezember 2007)

13 Euro wären nicht toll, aber machbar... sicherlich wirds dann auch Angebote á la 30 Euro für 3 Monate oder ähnliches geben.


----------



## valhe (9. März 2008)

Ich glaube 10-13 euro sind moderat und wer nochdazu wow spieln will soll das machn, nur frag ich mich wieviel zeit dieser Mensch an Freizeit zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Geige (9. März 2008)

als 13 euro sind schon viel geld besonders für nen schüler mit eher 
ned soviel einkammen aber das muss es einem halt wert sein
hoffentlich wird warhammer ein bisschen billiger ca. 10 euro wären echt nett
=)


----------



## Sin (9. März 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> als 13 euro sind schon viel geld besonders für nen schüler mit eher
> ned soviel einkammen aber das muss es einem halt wert sein
> hoffentlich wird warhammer ein bisschen billiger ca. 10 euro wären echt nett
> =)




10€ Kannste Knicken, denke 12.99€ wird es mit sicherheit kosten. Währe auch bereit 15€ im Monat zu bezahlen.


----------



## Sharymir (9. März 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> man könnte ja auch mal versuchen so ein spiel über werbung zu finanzieren, bei wow wären das 9millionenn spieler die täglich ein oder mehrmals werbung im zB ladebildschirm sehen, das ist mehr als die meisten Websites haben.
> im Ladebildschirm einfach 3 Werbeblöcke einbaun.
> 
> Auf der Ofiziellen HP noch nen bischen werbung oder Ingame wenn man zB ein GM ticket Schreibt oder Macro schreibt, und bei anderen Optionen.
> Zerstört nicht das RP da es nur in bereischen des spiels ist die eh nichts mit RP zu tun haben.





Dann zahl ich frewillig 20 Euro im Monat...Werbung hab ich im TV;Radio,Briefkasten,Mails usw usf...es reicht auch irgendwann mal....


----------



## sTereoType (9. März 2008)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Joa das kann man ja so machen. Wenn man denkt , dass der preis zu teuer ist , dann spielt man es halt nicht.
> Das ist eine persönliche entscheidung für jeden. So hab ich das auch gemeint.
> ...



klar könnte blizzard die kosten senken, nur würden sie sich weniger in die eigene taschen stecken können, und man brauch nicht zu glauben das die welt nett zu einem ist. nehmen wir jetzt mal das beispiel von den 5€ abo gebühren für wow. angenommen blizzard hat damit gleich 2 mio. mehr kunden. dann hat blizz noch lange nicht die 7 euro verlust kompensiert den die anderen 10mio einbringen würden.


----------



## Paddler (9. März 2008)

Sartanshexer schrieb:


> aber wenn s abonent kosten hatt hab ich so meine bedenken weil ich warhammer mit wow zusammen spielen würde und das kann ich nur wenn mir das geld reicht büdde büdde lasst die abo kosten weg!!!!



Das wird auf keinen fall passieren. Es hat zu 100% Abbo Kosten. Denn irgendwie müssen ja die GMs und anderen Angestelten bezahlt werden. Entweder du spielst nur 1 Game oder bezahlst beides. Aber Warhammer Online ohne Abbo Kosten ist Wunsch Denken.


MfG


----------



## Macaveli (9. März 2008)

das abo wird bestimmt nicht teurer als das von wow, das wäre sonst für viele ein grund WAR nicht zu kaufen


----------



## Sin (9. März 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> das abo wird bestimmt nicht teurer als das von wow, das wäre sonst für viele ein grund WAR nicht zu kaufen



Kann man so oder so sehen. Wenns mehr als WoW kostet zieht es zumindest weiterhin die an, die genug von WoW haben und/oder sich auch im Warhammer Universum auskennen.


----------



## Sagardo (10. März 2008)

> das abo wird bestimmt nicht teurer als das von wow, das wäre sonst für viele ein grund WAR nicht zu kaufen



Also wenn WAR ein Euro mehr als WOW kostet werde ich es trotzdem spielen, da ich mich auf WAR freue und ich kann mir ganz ehrlich nicht einen Spieler vorstellen, der sagt :"WAR ist im Angebot! das kostet einen Euro weniger im Monat.Ich bin dann weg Jungs !! "

So lange WAR nicht klar aus dem Ramen fällt von dem was alles MMO's verlangen sehe ich da garkein Problem.


----------



## FirstGuardian (10. März 2008)

Ich schätze mal, dass sich die Abo-Kosten von WAR an den üblichen Preisen des Marktes orientieren werden. Ist genauso als wenn ich nen neuen Schokoriegel auf den Markt bringe - da muss ich mich auch am Preis der anderen orientieren, ansonsten habe ich ganz schlechte Chancen vernünftigen Absatz zu machen.

Von Werbung im Spiel halte ich eigentlich sehr wenig - und selbst wenn es funktionieren würde, bezwiefel ich mal stark, dass die Abo's wegfallen würden - eher wird die Werbung zusätzlich geschaltet, um noch mehr Geld in den Kassen klingen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht dazu kommen wird - glaube des wäre des Guten dann doch etwas zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Dieser Bosskill wurde unterstützt von..." und denn das Logo der Biermarke dick aufm Bildschirm ^


----------



## Macaveli (10. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Also wenn WAR ein Euro mehr als WOW kostet werde ich es trotzdem spielen, da ich mich auf WAR freue und ich kann mir ganz ehrlich nicht einen Spieler vorstellen, der sagt :"WAR ist im Angebot! das kostet einen Euro weniger im Monat.Ich bin dann weg Jungs !! "
> 
> So lange WAR nicht klar aus dem Ramen fällt von dem was alles MMO's verlangen sehe ich da garkein Problem.



jo stimmt hast recht, ein euro ist aber auch nicht so tragisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denke aber das es nicht mehr als 15 euro kosten wird, ich würde es aber auch zocken auch wenn es 20 euro kosten würde^^


----------



## Neolus (10. März 2008)

Und ich bitte darum das es keine blöde werbung geben wird und es an die wow kosten angepasst wird, denn....

...so überlegen sich spieler die nebenbei noch wow spielen es 2 mal ob sie das wirklich wollen! Denn in meinen augen ist die wow gemeinde nicht die beste...eher im gegenteil es wird immer schlimmer und warhammer sollte von diesen leuten verschont bleiben!
....das spiel muss halt finanziert werden und damit die Quali stimmt die am ende raus kommt brauch man das geld halt. (patches etc)
...Jeder Spieler der für das Spiel und die Unterhaltung darin bezahlt wird es mehr schätzen als Leute die es kostenlos spielen können! 

Also wer es sich nicht leisten kann....pech gehabt! Weniger saufen etc. 
Wie schon vor mir erwähnt worden ist ist es einer der günstigsten unterhaltungsmöglichkeiten. Wer den Konsum von Alkohol und konsorten vorzieht bitte schön ansonsten kann es sich wohl jeder leisten!
Wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg.

Ja ich weiss, ich hab einige Satzzeichen vergessen, auf die Großschreibung ist auch nicht so geachtet worden und wer Fehler sucht der findet garantiert welche....und darf diese behalten.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf das Game und hoffe auf eine gute Community!


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich denke, dass war weniger als wow kosten wird. so maximal 10 &#8364;. überlegt mal wie viel geld das ist. angenommen war hat 2 milionen abonenten die alle 10 &#8364; im monat bezahlen. dann verdinnt mythic bzw. EA 20 milionen &#8364; im monat. das is viel geld. innerhalb von 2 monaten kann man die ganzen entwicklungskosten ausgleichen.  5 &#8364; würdennatürlich auch reichen. nur warum soll EA sich das geld nich holen. denn die leute zocken es so oder so. das heißt eigentlich sind alle überlegungen umsonst. es wird wie alle anderen spiele 10-15 &#8364; kosten.


----------



## mendiger (16. März 2008)

ich hab grad wieder einfac bei irgendwas angefangen und mit ner ganz anderen meinung aufgehört. wirklich sinn war wohl nur in den letzten 2 sätzen.


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich denke, dass war weniger als wow kosten wird. so maximal 10 €. überlegt mal wie viel geld das ist. angenommen war hat 2 milionen abonenten die alle 10 € im monat bezahlen. dann verdinnt mythic bzw. EA 20 milionen € im monat. das is viel geld. innerhalb von 2 monaten kann man die ganzen entwicklungskosten ausgleichen.  5 € würdennatürlich auch reichen. nur warum soll EA sich das geld nich holen. denn die leute zocken es so oder so. das heißt eigentlich sind alle überlegungen umsonst. es wird wie alle anderen spiele 10-15 € kosten.



Du vergisst aber eins: 20 Millionen Euro währen der Umsatz, nicht der Gewinn. Von dem Geld geht ein Teil für die Server drauf die finanziert werden müssen, das Personal wie Gms, Cms, Rechnungssupport, Reinigungskräfte etc wollen natürlich auch ihren Lohn. Der Serverstandort muss bezahlt werden, die Hardware, die Entwicklungskosten müssen wieder reingeholt werden, eventuelle Werbung wie Internet oder vielleicht sogar TV Spots, dann geht natürlich auch noch Geld an den Publisher, etc.


----------

